# Tire Sizes Honda



## MudLove (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey guys sorry i can imagine this has been put on here about a hundred times but im wondering how big and what brand of tires i should put on my foreman 500 im looking at a 2.5 lift with 28 inch Mud B*&%h tires wondering the biggest possible tire that will get me through the most Thanks....


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would start by reading these threads. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/22-honda/9956-lifted-hondas-large-tires-what-fits-what-rubs.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/1...s-laws-vs-terms-official-showdown-thread.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/102-mud-tires-poll.html


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/12754-need-moto-monster-reviews.html

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/15-tire-rim-411/10925-needed-terminator-reviews.html


----------

